# smoking hot...



## amethyste

Hello,

what does it means *"she is smoking hot"*? ...

Apparently it is an English expression.

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Johanne

Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais je tenterai ceci : fumer comme une cheminée?


----------



## edwingill

She is desirable and sexually active


----------



## Johanne

edwingill said:


> She is desirable and sexually active


----------



## Sirenia

Smoking hot veut dire sexy ou seduisant, ce n'est pas une terme propre, c'est de l'argot.


----------



## david314

Il s'agit d'une _*nana canon. *_


----------



## edwingill

Elle est très bandante


----------



## amethyste

mdr! merci... c'est grossier si je comprend bien?


----------



## skiiersturge

not really.  It is slang but not offensive. I'd say it was a compliment!


----------



## amethyste

ok, thanks for the translation!


----------



## fabiou

But there is also the expression "smokin' hot" for something like chicken wings...

Would anyone know how to say that in French? Merci.

Ce n'est pas tout à fait "fort", ou même "très fort". C'est plutôt si fort que ça fait de la fumée.


----------



## Salvage

I hear "she is smoking hot" as a superlative of attractiveness and/or desirability,
but with nothing implied about being sexually active.  Frequently it is heard as a comment about a woman passing by, a stranger, and based entirely on appearance.


----------



## Fredddd

fabiou said:


> But there is also the expression "smokin' hot" for something like chicken wings...
> 
> Would anyone know how to say that in French? Merci.
> 
> Ce n'est pas tout à fait "fort", ou même "très fort". C'est plutôt si fort que ça fait de la fumée.



poliment "très pimentées", moins poliment "qui arrachent la gueule"  (mais peut-être que c'est à prendre au sens littéral pour la cuisine aussi. Dans ce cas, "brûlant")

Et s'il s'agissait d'un jeune homme qui est décrit comme "smokin' hot", vous diriez quoi ?
Merci de vos suggestions. C'est pour un bouquin ado, alors retenez-vous : pas (trop) de grossièretés 
J'avais proposé "bombe atomique" mais on m'a dit que c'était pour une fille (dixit... une ado !)


----------



## archijacq

légère variante: ce mec est une bombe anatomique


----------



## blowe46

Fredddd said:


> poliment "très pimentées", moins poliment "qui arrachent la gueule"  (mais peut-être que c'est à prendre au sens littéral pour la cuisine aussi. Dans ce cas, "brûlant")
> 
> Et s'il s'agissait d'un jeune homme qui est décrit comme "smokin' hot", vous diriez quoi ?
> Merci de vos suggestions. C'est pour un bouquin ado, alors retenez-vous : pas (trop) de grossièretés
> J'avais proposé "bombe atomique" mais on m'a dit que c'était pour une fille (dixit... une ado !)




On peut aussi dire "smoking hot" pour un jeune homme.


----------



## Alexoftheletter

elle est canon !


----------



## sylpholys

Fredddd said:


> Et s'il s'agissait d'un jeune homme qui est décrit comme "smokin' hot", vous diriez quoi ?
> Merci de vos suggestions. C'est pour un bouquin ado, alors retenez-vous : pas (trop) de grossièretés
> J'avais proposé "bombe atomique" mais on m'a dit que c'était pour une fille (dixit... une ado !)



Pour un homme je pense que beau gosse convient pas mal.


----------



## Fredddd

sylpholys said:


> Pour un homme je pense que beau gosse convient pas mal.



Effectivement, merci. Merci à tous.
Peut-être un peu "sage" du coup. L'ado cite son amie : "what my friend X would have called "smokin'hot"". 
Elle n'aurait pas employé cette expression elle-même parce qu'elle est moins extravertie et moins "borderline" que X (cheveux mauves, piercings). 

Que pensez-vous de "torrride !" (X est d'ascendance sud-américaine). Pas assez trash ?

 J'avais pensé à "chaud bouillant" mais ça qualifie moins le physique que le comportement vis-à-vis des filles. Or le mec en question est très très inamical... ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être... "smokin' hot".
D'autres idées ?


----------



## Seeda

_"Frais à mort", comme dirait ma pote X_ (suggestion)


----------



## archijacq

Fredddd said:


> Effectivement, merci. Merci à tous.
> Peut-être un peu "sage" du coup. L'ado cite son amie : "what my friend X would have called "smokin'hot"".
> Elle n'aurait pas employé cette expression elle-même parce qu'elle est moins extravertie et moins "borderline" que X (cheveux mauves, piercings).
> 
> Que pensez-vous de *"torrride !"  *(X est d'ascendance sud-américaine). Pas assez trash ?
> 
> J'avais pensé à "chaud bouillant" mais ça qualifie moins le physique que le comportement vis-à-vis des filles. Or le mec en question est très très inamical... ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être... "smokin' hot".
> D'autres idées ?


----------



## Seeda

Personne ne dit qu'un mec est "torride" pour dire qu'il est beau, désolé archijacq.


----------



## Fredddd

Seeda said:


> Personne ne dit qu'un mec est "torride" pour dire qu'il est beau, désolé archijacq.


Ben je suis une exception alors   (merci archijacq)
Je précise que la bombasse en question est un gros méchant bardé de cuir et tatoué de partout, histoire de vous inspirer.

J'ai une copine qui a proposé  : " bomb AT ""canon laser ", j ne suis pas convaincue que ça passera pour un mec vu que déjà "bombe" ne passe pas (dixit l'éditrice now)


----------



## luna1500

Hi amethyste

She is smoking hot veut dire: "Elle est hyper CANON" ou " Elle est hyper SEXY"


----------



## Fredddd

luna1500 said:


> Hi amethyste
> 
> She is smoking hot veut dire: "Elle est hyper CANON" ou " Elle est hyper SEXY"



absolument, mais ça ne nous dit toujours pas quel qualificatif équivalent on emploie pour un mec.


----------



## luna1500

Bonjour Fredddd,

Pour un mec je dirais pluto: " Il est beau gosse " un terme trè courant chez un mec, et je pense que le mot "SEXY" peut aussi utilisé pour un mecc : "Il est super/hyper sexy".....!!!! ....!!!! Have a nice day guys


----------



## Lly4n4

Quelques suggestions : 
"Ce keum-là, il est putain canon"
"Ce keum-là, il est trop canon"
"Ce keum-là, il est trop gossbo"
"Ce mec-là, il est carrément canon"
"Ce mec-là, je me le croquerai bien"
"Ce mec-là, c'est trop un beau gosse"


----------



## Fredddd

Lly4n4 said:


> Quelques suggestions :
> "Ce keum-là, il est putain canon"
> "Ce keum-là, il est trop canon"
> "Ce keum-là, il est trop gossbo"
> "Ce mec-là, il est carrément canon"
> "Ce mec-là, je me le croquerai bien"
> "Ce mec-là, c'est trop un beau gosse"



ça sent le vécu ! merci


----------



## Le Penseur

L'expression a quasiment le même sens que « très bonne » en terme de connotation, personellement je ne la dirais pas, encore moins face à une femme - c'est un peu trop familier, si vous voulez.


----------



## luna1500

Je pense aussi que le mot "fox" peut être utilisé pour un mec :

"He's fox" or "he's an attractive" : Il est canon

Si toutefois je me trompe dans ma phrase veuillez me corriger; LoL Merci


----------

